# Photo of my snakes



## cookku (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello! everybody
I'm a new member. My name's Cook. I'M Thai. I like snake very much (I can speak English but I'm not very well.)
1. Bocourt's water snake 
2. Red tailed pipe snake
3. wart snake -very big
4. Mask water snake
5. Reticulated python


----------



## Stranger (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG you've got a ppl-eating snake. The retic looks gorgeous but not sure I'd be brave enough for a snake that grows that big. My olives'll be plenty big enough. The others look great, too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cookku (Jun 3, 2009)

*continue*

6. Banded krukri snake
7. Red tailed Racer
8. siamese russell viper
9. Blue krait
10. Tentacle snake


----------



## cookku (Jun 3, 2009)

*continue*

11. Moonlight pit viper (Malayan pit viper)
12. Mangrove snake
13. Golden tree snake


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice snakes/pythons...only one problem with'em..THEY NEED SOME LEGS!! ;-p


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 4, 2009)

What a amazing collection of snakes,could you please put a few more of the Wart snake,3rd picture.I like the mangrove and Golden Tree snake....Also welcome to APS...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 4, 2009)

Love the Red Tail Racer


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome to APS. I love the mangrove snake, beautiful.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome mate!  Great animals you have there!


----------



## beefa270 (Jun 4, 2009)

Some fantastic snakes !!


----------



## absinthe_616 (Sep 2, 2009)

omg love the red tailed racer!!!! where di you get him?

i want one!!


----------



## grizz (Sep 2, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Love the Red Tail Racer


 

x2.


----------



## brigo (Sep 2, 2009)

red tail racer and mangrove snake 10/10


----------



## anntay (Sep 2, 2009)

welcome the red tail racer is lovley love the eyes on him. they are some big buggers though


----------

